# Question about Red Sap and Species Identification



## SirTonka (Nov 7, 2014)

Went into the woods to cut a log section today from what I thought was a fallen moss covered red oak, but soon noticed the absence of reddish coloring in the chainsaw shavings. Once the log was cut both ends showed a pale coloring throughout and a discoloring region in the heartwood. So I walked over to the canopy and found a few remaining leaves, and from what I can tell this one is in the Ash family. 

The thing that struck me as unusual was the sap was a brilliant red after being freshly cut. 
One thing to note is this tree has survived horizontally on the ground after being blown down over a year ago.
I'm not too familiar working with Ash and wanted to know if anyone knew more about what causes the red sap and exactly what species do I have here in central Georgia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 8, 2014)

The leaves and bark look like ash, but I've never seen the red color on our ashes. That would possibly be a white or green ash. Leaves and stems not right for any of the others. White is the highest quality ash wood, but it is all superior in a fireplace. Gary


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 8, 2014)

@phinds might be able to help ya.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2014)

I would say it's green ash; based on the minor sawtooth edges of the leaves it is not white ash, nor is it blue ash based on the bark although you aren't showing much of the bark nor leaf clusters. What disturbs me about it being ash is you say it's been laying for over a year. Ash does not resist decay very well at all. But, this is wood and forestry so anomalies happen.

I'll stick with green ash.


----------



## SirTonka (Nov 8, 2014)

Here are a few more images that may help out with the identification.
The tree fell over in a storm over a year ago, it was on the edge of an old dirt county road that was moved over a few hundred yards when paved decades ago.
The root ball was fairly intact, and the trunk was originally flat on the ground. Over time the root ball and embankment eroded leaving space under the root ball for it to lower now raising the trunk off the ground. Not sure but having a living tree on the ground like this, is that any explanation for the red sap?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2014)

That's not sap it's inner bark. Now that I think abut it, I'm pretty sure the few green ash trees I felled years ago had red inner bark. Even without that though, I am 95% sure what you have there is green ash based on those additional pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SirTonka (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for helping with the identification Kevin, and it's good to know I have some Green Ash. Wiki says it is used for electric guitar bodies, and that sounds like a great use over firewood. Will be sure to split out some larger bolts to season for that purpose. Also, was that a typical color for the inner bark?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2014)

SirTonka said:


> Also, was that a typical color for the inner bark?



It rings a bell. I only cut a few trees and it was when I first started out and I thought I was scoring some white ash lol. It's still pretty wood. I am almost certain I remember a red inner bark but it's been about 8 years since I cut any.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 9, 2014)

White ash leaves are pale on the underside. Your last leaf pic looks like they are the same on both sides so probably green ash. That crotch might have some dandy figure if you cut it right. Gary


----------



## SirTonka (Nov 10, 2014)

Now that I've read up some more on ashes I'm thinking this one may be White Ash. Took a few more pics, the leaf scar left from removing the leaflet is in a C or U shape. And the upper branches have fairly rough bark, it's not until the very last branches that the bark becomes smooth. What do you guys think?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2014)

I haven't watched this yet but I watched the first one minute and I bet it's a good video . . .


----------



## SirTonka (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for the link, that's a well put together video on Ashes there, and from the info it's looking like this one is a White Ash. I'll have to study some more on my area's native trees to speed up identifications in the future. Know of any good books or resources?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes your tree seems to be green or white for sure - seems to have some characteristics of both I wonder if ash can hybridize. Most species do and it make ID difficult at best.


----------

